

Show HN: Launching Namevine, Instant Domain & Social Media Vanity URL Search - mikejarema
http://blog.namevine.com/post/19214005056/introducing-namevine-instantly-find-your-domain-and

======
mikejarema
As the developer behind Namevine I'm really looking forward to hearing
feedback from the HN community.

The use-case Namevine is targeting is early in the brand creation / ideation
stage of a product or business. I figure the startup types and entrepreneurs
in the HN community might have some worthwhile insights that I could bake into
v2 of the tool.

Criticism is welcomed too! :)

